# Three Vessel Stent Help Needed!



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jun 30, 2010)

My doctor has performed a three vessel stent, LD, RC, and CX. I believe I can code the first stent, 92980-LD, then two additional 92981-RC and 92981-CX, do I add modifier 59 to the two additional stent placements? Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## jlb102780 (Jun 30, 2010)

thomasgail said:


> My doctor has performed a three vessel stent, LD, RC, and CX. I believe I can code the first stent, 92980-LD, then two additional 92981-RC and 92981-CX, do I add modifier 59 to the two additional stent placements? Any help is really appreciated!



No, just make sure you add the "RC" and "LC" to the 92981. If your doc did a heart cath with the intervention, then you would add the 59 mod to the 93555 & 93556 as well as the 26 mod if those were performed. Hope that helps


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

